# So I want to build a chainsaw winch...



## Stationary Smell (Jul 19, 2017)

I want to build a chainsaw winch (because I really don't want to spend $500- $600 on a professionally built one...) and I'm thinking I'll use a standard hand crank winch and build off of that. First off, does anyone have experience building there own chainsaw winch? I also want to get a heavy duty winch, who makes a quality hand crank winch?

Thanks for any information!


----------



## madhatte (Jul 20, 2017)

If you have a look in the guts of a Lewis winch, you'll see that there are several gear reductions. You're not gonna have very good luck tying a belt between a hand crank winch and a chainsaw without those gear reductions. Think about it. Cranking by hand, you'll turn maybe 20-60 RPM, whereas the saw will turn 8,000-13,000 RPM depending on load. Even a worm gear winch will only reduce your 60 RPM to maybe 5 RPM. There's a very good reason those things are expensive.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jul 20, 2017)

Madhatte is correct, lots of gears inside.

The lewis winch is worth the money, Yer not going to find a hand crank winch that can hold 200' of line, or have the proven pulling power.

There is a capstan version as well, but I can't remember who makes it, any length of rope ya need.

But if you are determined see if you can find a Biebe or bebe (SP?) brand, big cast iron jobs, from there start collecting sprockets and chain and building jack shafts.

In the end though yer going to have to get the sprocket conversion and bar adapter


----------



## Stationary Smell (Jul 20, 2017)

That all makes sense. I was thinking a capstan would be cool. If anybody knows of one that would hook up to a chainsaw, post a link...


----------



## madhatte (Jul 20, 2017)

Stationary Smell said:


> If anybody knows of one that would hook up to a chainsaw, post a link...



Looks like there's a few options.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jul 20, 2017)

An industrial grade double reduction worm gear reducer will cost more than the Lewis for sure.


----------



## Stationary Smell (Jul 20, 2017)

madhatte said:


> Looks like there's a few options.


Perfect! Thanks!


----------



## steve easy (Jul 20, 2017)

Lewis is worth the investment. Just spent last couple days winching a 19mm rope 70m long up a rather steep hill to pull edge trees over, wouldn't have happened with out the winch.


----------



## madhatte (Jul 21, 2017)

Stationary Smell said:


> Perfect! Thanks!



You are quite welcome.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jul 21, 2017)

Even allowing for shipping costs, it spanks the pants off the price of a Lewis locally. Yeah, price ain't everything, but it's an OK start...
https://www.amazon.com/Powerhouse-Log-Splitters-Xm-100-Chainsaw/dp/B01DF9883I


----------



## madhatte (Jul 21, 2017)

Dang, that's the first I've seen of that particular Lewis knockoff. If it's any good at all, that may be a good deal. Of course, I am gonna hedge my bets by saying that I haven't seen what's under the hood at all yet, so I am still gonna advocate for holding out for a legit Lewis. Mine has been a blessing.

EDIT: to clarify, from the picture this appears to be a direct copy of a Lewis winch. They have been through a long series of improvements, which can be seen on the individual units as changes to fairlead, gearbox, and latch mechanisms. From the illustration I'm not sure exactly which iteration the manufacturer is trying to copy but my biggest worry would be the quality of the casting for the spool.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Jul 21, 2017)

There are so many problems with a lewis style winch and many great things about them also. The chain saw motor powered winch can be very portable. A big issue with portable winches is they can not be hand held when they are pulling larger loads. They have to be tied down some way or strapped to a stump log or bumper. They start getting unmanageable quick. One thing that is rarely mentioned is the use of a snatch block or two or even three. A snatch block doubles the amount of pull you can produce. Setting up a snatch block will take more time, but for a larger log that is down a embankment that is the way. Back in the seventies I tried using an electric winch to get me and my Bronco out of tough situations. The winch got hot with just a few minutes of use and the battery was drained about as fast. Finally I decided that I wanted some thing that would last the rest of my life and be 100% bullet proof. A ten HP motor and 600 feet of aircraft cable later came my winch. Then came the idea of automating it which has not materialized completely yet. Thanks


----------



## madhatte (Jul 21, 2017)

Snatch blocks don't just increase pulling capacity, they also make anchoring easier and they can improve safety. They're definitely a must-have accessory to a portable winch.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jul 21, 2017)

madhatte said:


> Dang, that's the first I've seen of that particular Lewis knockoff. If it's any good at all, that may be a good deal. Of course, I am gonna hedge my bets by saying that I haven't seen what's under the hood at all yet, so I am still gonna advocate for holding out for a legit Lewis. Mine has been a blessing.
> 
> EDIT: to clarify, from the picture this appears to be a direct copy of a Lewis winch. They have been through a long series of improvements, which can be seen on the individual units as changes to fairlead, gearbox, and latch mechanisms. From the illustration I'm not sure exactly which iteration the manufacturer is trying to copy but my biggest worry would be the quality of the casting for the spool.


I guess the only way to know how well these ones hold up is to wait for a few years and see if the reviews are still promising and if they are still in business. 

There is some weird connetion with Lewis but I can't get to the bottom of it. On the Powerhouse facebook page a poster I presume is a Powerhouse rep or owner wrote they hold the Lewis trademark for USA. But obviously Lewis in Canada can not be happy with them. 

I'm guessing this copy is made in China/Taiwan but don't know for sure.


----------



## madhatte (Jul 21, 2017)

KiwiBro said:


> I guess the only way to know how well these ones hold up is to wait for a few years and see if the reviews are still promising and if they are still in business.
> 
> There is some weird connetion with Lewis but I can't get to the bottom of it. On the Powerhouse facebook page a poster I presume is a Powerhouse rep or owner wrote they hold the Lewis trademark for USA. But obviously Lewis in Canada can not be happy with them.
> 
> I'm guessing this copy is made in China/Taiwan but don't know for sure.



Solid insights. I guess I'll wait and see how this one unfolds.


----------



## KiwiBro (Aug 1, 2017)

Quick update:
Found the Powerhouse website, used the contact form thereon. A day or so later I missed a call from overseas (not uncommon given different time zones, for calls to come through overnight and I have taken to turning phone off until about 7:30am).

Googled the number and it was from some website that sold solar cookers, but I noticed a powerhouse connection on the site so must have been the powerhouse guys. Was no message left and when I checked the time zone differences, there was little overlap of our respective business hours.

They never rang back, I contacted them again the same way and requested an email from them with a day and time they would like me to call and I'll do so.

Nothing.
Perhaps they are busy. Perhaps they don't give a rat's about a customer in a little country on the dark side of the globe. Not sure if I should be disappointed or relieved.


----------

